# I need to AX you a question..



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2009)

Paul found this metal detecting.He found it near the river.Does any one have a clue what era this was from? Did it scalp any pale faces etc


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 3, 2009)

The only thing that AX scalped was somebody's roof[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe the roof of a tee pee [8D]


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 3, 2009)

is it the shape of a wedge or is it flat on one side like a ramp. it looks like the hatchet my grandfather had that was for making wooden shingles.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 3, 2009)

It looks like a roofing hatchet. Like the one I had in Boy Scouts. Oh, excuse me, that would be the People Scouts or is it still Boy Scouts???


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 3, 2009)

IF it tells you anything I have dug basically the same head in mid 1700s sites. You can probably find the same thing new in some hardware stores.
 When a design works well there isnt much need to evolve , just ask a shark[]

 No need to be concerned about the boy scouts, they are as backward as ever. But my kid still has fun, he doesnt worry about politics.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Rick,

 Is it brass? It looks like it might have that verdigris patina. Is the "hammer" end solid or shaped like a pipe bowl? Is the "hammer" end fluted? It certainly has the shape of a shingle hatchet, but similar hatchet shapes were Indian trade goods, expecially in brass.They were often pretty decorative.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2009)

He is going to do electrolysis on it then I will tell you what it is made of.


----------



## Btl_Dvr (Aug 4, 2009)

If he has to do electolysis on it then it pretty much tells you  what it's made of, that and the nice "patina" of iron oxide. Copper or brass would have more of a green patina.
 Jay


----------



## capsoda (Aug 4, 2009)

The whole in the bottom of the blade pretty well gives it away as post 1900. The hole was used to pull wire box nails and wouldn't work on hand made or cut nails because they didn't have a head and were made of iron.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2009)

So its safe to say it didn't scalp one of Custer's men?[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 4, 2009)

Nope, Custer's men was all pistol whipped.


----------



## Richard White (Aug 5, 2009)

Both hand made and cut nails often were headed.


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 5, 2009)

a scout is...Trustworthy Loyal Helpful Friendly Courteous Kind Obedient Cheerful Thrifty Brave Clean and Reverent...i miss camping in cachalot.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 5, 2009)

But you ain't likely to pull an anvil hammered head on a cut nail wit a round hole in a roofing hatchet. I have a hand full of forged nails around here that I forged myself. My dad had an anvil that you could make three different sizes.

 They were called utility hatchets when I was a kid and most kids I grew up with knew how to use them


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Richard White
> 
> Both hand made and cut nails often were headed.


 


 cool..the next time I see one of them I hope a hunk of wood is wrapped around it. [8D] (wood liner)


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 5, 2009)

Rick

 I took a better look at the ax it's iron. You may be able to bring a maker with electrolysis. Good luck


----------



## Richard White (Aug 9, 2009)

Rick:  Somewhere I have a chunk of wood from near the center of a tree with an embedded hand-wrought iron nail in it.  The tree grew completely around the nail.  I'll see if I can find it and take a picture.

 Rich


----------

